# 25 hp four stroke yamaha jet kit?



## Blake (May 29, 2013)

i have a 2002 25 horse yamaha four stroke that i want to turn in to a jet drive. does anyone offer a jet kit for this model?


----------



## J Hartman (May 29, 2013)

outboardjets.com


----------



## Blake (May 29, 2013)

I tried them, they don't offer one for that model.


----------



## mphelle (May 29, 2013)

Small four strokes don't work well with the outboard jet, if you're limited by hp you should look for a two stroke unit.


----------

